# Hawaii Reviews for February 2009



## billhall (Feb 2, 2009)

Hawaii reviews for Feb 2009!


----------



## billhall (Feb 2, 2009)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 1/23/09*

*New Review*


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:   Graham & Jacqueline White​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 11, 2009)

*WorldMark Kihei, Maui, 2/01/09*

*New Review*


WorldMark Kihei 
Reviewer:   Jocelyn Richardt​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 13, 2009)

*Hono Koa,Maui,1/25/2009*

*New Review--- includes new resort pictures *


Hono Koa 
Reviewer:  Jim Lazar​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 16, 2009)

*Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 2/7/09*

*New Review *


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower 
Reviewer:  Robert & Pauline Herlien​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 17, 2009)

*Mauna Loa Village by the Sea, Big Island, 1/30/2009*

*New Review*


Mauna Loa Village by the Sea 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 18, 2009)

*WorldMark Valley Isle, Maui, 2/10/09*

*New Review*


WorldMark Valley Isle 
Reviewer:   David J Birchman​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 19, 2009)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 2/06/09*

*New Review*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Robert Park​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 21, 2009)

*Pahio at Bali Hai (Wyndham), Kauai, 2/13/09*

*New Review*


Pahio at Bali Hai (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   David J Birchman​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Feb 25, 2009)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 2/22/09*

*New Review*


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   Nancy & Tom Vanderah​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## RIMike (Feb 25, 2009)

*Thanks Bill*



billhall said:


> Hawaii reviews for Feb 2009!



For getting these posted...


----------



## billhall (Feb 28, 2009)

*HGVC Kings' Land Resort, Big Island, 2/07/09*

*New Review*


Hilton (HGVC) Kings' Land Resort 
Reviewer:  Patrick Wenz​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

